# deblur_isenabled SQL setting



## gwbennett (Jul 25, 2011)

In settings.db in SQL lite manager there is a binary setting "deblur_isenabled" which is set to 0.

Found a reference to it for the Motorola Bravo on XDA but doesn't appear anyone ever figured out what it does. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1101037


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump

Someone with magical powers needs to take a look!


----------

